# How do I get into farming?



## janoycresva (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to own something like a sheep farm in Iceland, maybe a ranch in Montanna. Anyways, how do I do this?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 10, 2020)

Step 1 :- ask in an boderline incel forum
Step 2 :- regret the action and kys


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 10, 2020)

buy some land and plant shit in the ground
buy animals an breed them


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 10, 2020)

First plant seeds 
Then buy sheeps.
Then buy a fence for those sheep 
And then wait and repeat


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> buy some land and plant shit in the ground
> buy animals an breed them





Simone Nobili said:


> First plant seeds
> Then buy sheeps.
> Then buy a fence for those sheep
> And then wait and repeat



solid advice, thanks boys


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 10, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> solid advice, thanks boys


Caged


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 10, 2020)

give up enjoying yourself and having fun with shit liek shopping malls, fast internet, fast food, nearby public transport

buy land

buy seeds

buy tractor

plant seeds

wait

harvest seeds with tractor

sell crops

buy animals

have sex with animals (can also film it and sell it online)

shear/kill/take eggs from animals

sell them

(not very much) profit


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 10, 2020)

goer


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 10, 2020)

You want to make money with it? Feed yourself?

Big or small?

Location matters also.

The biggest problems will be the maintenance of animals and the state/law


----------



## Dogs (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 10, 2020)

do the fairy tales part 1 quest


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 10, 2020)

Caged


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 10, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> You want to make money with it? Feed yourself?
> 
> Big or small?
> 
> ...


ideally, i'd like to make money with it, pretty small tho. like selling high quality sheep wool. i'd wanna put love into my craft.


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 10, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> ideally, i'd like to make money with it, pretty small tho. like selling high quality sheep wool. i'd wanna put love into my craft.


Will go to bed now tbh

You ever encountered typical farm animals? ESP. Sheep?


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 10, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> Will go to bed now tbh
> 
> You ever encountered typical farm animals? ESP. Sheep?


a few pigs when i was younger tbh


----------



## dadfa (Apr 10, 2020)

Farming is a very difficult lifesytyle. The pay is very little and it's a very long day which involves waking up very early every morning 7 days a week. It also involves smelling bad throughout the day too.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 10, 2020)

break some grass, get the seeds

make a hoe

get a water bucket and till the land no more than 8 blocks away from the source block...


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 10, 2020)

Just get up at 4am and farm 13 hours a day 7 days a week in montana theory


----------



## Luke LLL (Apr 11, 2020)

OP I believe in you, you're in my prayers.


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 11, 2020)

nelson said:


> OP I believe in you, you're in my prayers.


Thanks brother I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> Thanks brother I appreciate the kind words


good luck brother. me and @cocainecowboy will visit to join ur farm when ur up and running it


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 11, 2020)

Wuhan 2.0 with lots of diversity


----------



## Slayerino (Apr 11, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> buy some land and plant shit in the ground
> buy animals an breed them


For OP: buy animals an breed with them


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 11, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Just get up at 4am and farm 13 hours a day 7 days a week in montana theory


It's a good cope for incels. Making money while being in nature with no person in sight sounds like heaven doesn't it.


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 11, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> It's a good cope for incels. Making money while being in nature with no person in sight sounds like heaven doesn't it.


It does tbh


----------



## Redrighthand (Apr 11, 2020)

😅
I thought you were talking about dns poisoning


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hoe the ground next to some water.
Plant some seeds
Wait for them to grow into wheat, or use bonemeal to speed process
Use wheat to lure cows into fenced area
Feed cows the wheat, so they mate and produce offspring.
Wait for calf to grow up and breed it with parents
Repeat steps 5 and 6
kill some of the cows to get Xp
Voila


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 11, 2020)

thanks for the looksmaxing advice


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 11, 2020)

farmers don't make money, and that is saying a lot considering most of them inherit a lot of their land


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Apr 11, 2020)

Well first you need to select a race of foids to breed. 

You need a shackle and straw. You need to feed them and have a TV running with some foid shit. 

Of course you need to breed them too


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 11, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> a few pigs when i was younger tbh


I have a farm (my parents technically)

It is not fun at all
THere are few nice moments, but mostly it is shit, literally
and there are some times, where there is death and withering, for example when an illness goes around or the seasons play crazy again

That is depressing also, because no one talks about the disposal of animal corpses, or a mercy shot, or see the animals whiz away

And there is also the Gov and their officials or the Organization you sell your products to, which are very hard to you and want to fuck you from both sides all the time

In Germany you can easily lose and not be eligible to the "Prämien" anymore (money from the state for the farmers), if you dont follow certain rules and norms, but that is rarely the case

You shouldnt do it for the money, do it as a hobby or "side income", but it is high effort


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 11, 2020)

Step 1. Have the horses in the back
If you can’t make it past step 1 you’re not going anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 11, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Step 1. Have the horses in the back
> If you can’t make it past step 1 you’re not going anywhere


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 11, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Hoe the ground next to some water.
> Plant some seeds
> Wait for them to grow into wheat, or use bonemeal to speed process
> Use wheat to lure cows into fenced area
> ...


who's cows would i be luring?


StolenDays said:


> I have a farm (my parents technically)
> 
> It is not fun at all
> THere are few nice moments, but mostly it is shit, literally
> ...


very good perspective and advice, thank you. so just a small operation on the side most likely.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 11, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> give up enjoying yourself and having fun with shit liek shopping malls, fast internet, fast food, nearby public transport
> 
> buy land
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 11, 2020)

Patient A said:


> *buy animals
> 
> have sex with animals (can also film it and sell it online)*



not like you have much else to do


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 11, 2020)

janoycresva said:


> who's cows would i be luring?
> 
> very good perspective and advice, thank you. so just a small operation on the side most likely.


start small and add the work you can handle over time

Easiest would be gardening and growing your own crops, can do this at home

A more easy method is:
You could become a Senner (You maintain the hood in the mountain of your boss and take care of everything (including animals))

idk about America, but in the Alps this is very usual, but you need to be qualified and it is strenous work also and not so good pay


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 12, 2020)

I suggest becoming an urban farmer - grow hydroponic grass and mushrooms, you can start doing this even in a small apartment.


----------

